# Kribensis laying eggs



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey all I was just wondering how often kribs can lay eggs? my pair layed their first eggs about a week ago but it turns out they weren't fertilized and they got eaten... I was just wondering when they'll be able to lay eggs again? I've never had any sort of fry and I'm just really excited!!


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

this was moved? WHOOPS I thought I posted it here :-? :-? 
where on earth did I post it!? :lol:


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

bump


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Every 3-6 weeks.


----------



## GopherWacker93 (Feb 8, 2010)

mine lay every 4 weeks on the dot. *** noticed its mostly around the night time


----------

